# The painting of Eldrad, in a Saim-Hann theme.



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

Here is the progress on my Eldrad figure for this month. All of this work was done with a Standard Brush... and GW Paints, the only technique used was straight out layer painting with thin layers (enough water to almost read print through the paint... and then 1-3 applications of each paint mix to build up the layer in progression.

The Black areas highlighted with some blue (a mix of Black and Enchanted Blue - no real ratio as I just eyebolled it to a hue I liked).... Whites will come later.









Here is the first layer of Red... Scab Red for the Base coat (1 coat straight over the black primer).









For this layer I used about 50/50 Scab Red and Blood Red (2 thin layers to start the progression).









I then did a layer of just Blood red (2-3 layers to give it a nice blend).









I then finished the Reds up with a highlight of aobut 50/50 Blood Red and Firey Orange (1-2 layers to finish off the blend).









Total time to paint this much was about a 1/2 hour as I did it in my lunch break as work, to busy at home to paint... and I do need to get this guy this month (can't repeat last months Epic failure).

Ok, things to note are that this is still Eldrad; a named "Character" and leader of the Ulthwe Craftworld, so he still had to have some Ulthwe feel to him... Thus there will be a predomanence of Black and Wraithbone (the Ulthwe colours) to go with my army colours of Red with flames.... Thus I centralized the Reds in a Triangle sort of shape to build a good ratio to the figure overall (wihtout becomeing overbearing. Obviously the Black will be on his robe and sleeves and parts of the staff; but the Wraithbone ratio's will be critical to make the whole figure work... The reall trick will be to balance the light and dark tones over the entire figure....and then to get his Gems to have the right Off-set.

Anyway, here goes the next stage in the painting of Saim-Eldard, and please note that as before, all of this owrk is being done with a "Standard Brush" and GW paints.

Base coat win Tau-sept Fondation paint. And then Inked it with Devlin Mud (trying out some of the new Inks and stuff, and they are OK so far.)
















Then did a wet brush selectively with Bleached Bone.
















Next came a wet brush highlighting with 70/30 Bleached Bone and White. And it shoul dbe noted that the incredable detail on the figure itself made this very easy to do... 
















Next came another highlighting of about 30/70 Bleached Bone and White. I am still using a "Standrad brush" and basic techneques, so anyone should be able to do this as well as I do.
















All of the above shots were done in one session... but I actually got a second session in this week so I did up the Gold on the figure as well... Now a friend of mine told me of a super easy way to do gold (as I usually take a differnt route) but I figured what the hell and tried it out... so here are the results. of "Gold in two steps"

1... Base with any dark brown (I used Beastial Brown)
















2... Selective dry brush (thats an almost Dry brush but still a little wet so that you can "touch-in" the paint exactly where you want it) still with my "Standard brush".. a coat of Shinging Gold.
















Well, I actually think the "Gold in 2 Steps" method works out well enough for Table Top standard... so it stays.... Anyway, both sessions were 30 minutes or less so the figure has very little actual paint time on him, and already he looks almost Table Top ready.... Next I will do the gems, and some clean ups, etc

He was a very interesting figure to paint, and although I could have done better (as this is just to table top standard), I don't feel that the added hours of work woul dhave been worth it, as I am not interested in entering a "Named" character into any painting contests. He does look pretty good though (in my humble oppinion) and he should get some table top time, so I won't mind too much if he gets a little battle worn over time. 


For this installment I am starting with the Gem Work, Still using a "Standard" Brush, I did a base coat of Dark Angles Green on all the Gems.









After that was a layer of 50/50 DA Green and Goblin Green, still using a Standard Brush but only covering about 75% of each gem, and trying to show a light point source above the figure itself. This is tough to see as its a subtle shade different; but in the end itts well worth the added step.









After that I switched to a "Detail" Brush and did a layer with 100% Goblin Green, again focusing on a section to show a light point source and only covering about 75% of the last layer.









After that came a layer with Scorpion Green, using the same concept and only covering about 75% of the last layer.









I finished up going back to my Standard Brush and applying a coat of Gloss Varnish with the slightest touch of "Green" Ink in it (sorry but I only got one angle of this stage as the other pic didn't turn out so well). And if you look real close you can in fact see the different shades through all the colours of Green, so I am glad that I did use that mixed layer in stage 2. I also came in with a "Fine Detail" Brush and added tiny points of White to some of the Gems to try and show a little twinkle in them (I only do the larger ones, as the gloos is normally enough for the small ones).









OK. Now that those gems are done I figured that I would finish up with a little work on his Sword and Iconry... Now bear in mind that this is normally an "Ulthwe" figure but I want him to look more "Sain-Hann" and the fact that in my army all the Witchblades are done with "Blues" to remind me that they always hit on a 2+....

Here is Pic showing the first stage of the Blues using a mix of Enchanted Blue and Black, as well as the base work for the Iconry with Orange to go around his robe; note that all this work is being done with a Standard Brush. The blues are subtle on the sword and some of the "Black Areas" as I didn't want too much contrast.









In these next pics look at the Sword itself and some of the "Black Areas" as I did a layer of Enchanted Blue over them all... I then carried on with the Sword doing thinner and thinner layers of Mixed Enchanted and Ice Blue, then pure Ice Blue, and finally a touch of White (sorry for the poor quality of the pics).









I then finished off the Figure with some final work on the Iconry... All of which was done with a "Detail" Brush. A layer of 50/50 Orange and Bad Moon Yellow, and then a layer of Bad Moon Yellow... I also did the odd touch up on the figure here and there to call it dane at this point.









I hope you enjoyed this figure as much as I did, and I still have two days to work on my Shining Spears (still not done)... And I am not quite sure what I will do next month; but Fire Dragons or Warlocks on Jetbikes are the first things that came to mind, as I need more of each.

CaHG.


----------

